# update on my little pigeon



## p3zPaL (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey, I just thought I'd post an update on the little pijy I rescued. It turns out that she is actually a HE. He's become a sassy little man and has his own girl now too. A few weeks after rescuing Pidgeotto (as I've named him) the barn down the road from where I got him had a baby fall out of the rafters and they called me down to get it. This one turned out to be a girl and the two are more like love birds now than pigeons. I named the little girl Pidgeot. yes, I named them after pokemon. haha They both know the moves wing slap and peck. (haha I was a pokemon kid.) Sadly I've recently found out that my pijy's relatives became thanksgiving dinner for some of the grooms at the barn, apparently they were flying around in the rafters knocking dust ect down into the stalls freaking the horses out. So since there was no way to catch them they became dinner. It makes me really glad I rescued my two! They've both turned into lap birds and are much tamer than any birds I've ever had. But Pidgeotto gets very vicious when I try and mess with HIS cage, I feel like I'm in the movie birds sometimes. haha They are both sweet as can be outside the cage thankfully. I still haven't built their outside loft but they seem happy enough hanging out in the house, they sometimes get to go outside on nice days in an old rabbit pen we have, but they sleep inside at night. If I build a good loft I may let them raise one batch of eggs and invest in a few other pigeons so I have a small flock. But that's in the future, for now these guys are spoiled house birds. haha If you guys have any suggestions on what breed of pigeon would get along with my current birds I'd appreciate it. I assume all pigeons are similar but some breeds may be more aggressive or so on, I've never had much to do with pigeons so I don't know. Thanks so much you guys and I hope I haven't rambled on too much.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

If there is enough living space, any breed is fine, problems start when the loft is owercrowded.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great job rescuing Pidgeot and Pidgeotto! I suppose there are aggressive individuals in any breed. My Indian fantails and fairy swallows seem to be the most docile in general. You could stick with rescues. Sounds like you're very good at that!


----------

